# Planning stages of Mockingbird Drive Haunt 2013



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

First youtube vid of early planning of my haunt Mockingbird Drive Haunt for 2013.

I did a Isketch vid and will try to post it this week.

JM


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

*First planning stages of Mockingbird Drive Haunt 2013*


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

*First planning stages of Mockingbird Drive Haunt 2013*


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Scenes #1

Vampire Lair, location : Left Neighbours front yard

props : 
Family of Vampires
2 moving hanging vampires
big bat
3 flying bats
One of the Zellers vampires
Hanging upsided Vampire 
Vampires Heads
Female vampire Head

To build : Toe Pincher

Will be putting the jumping vampire close to the trail, for when people walk close to him.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...feel-tall.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...y-basment.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-score-50.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...871-dracs.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...g-vampire.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-toys-005.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-new-prop.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-old-drac.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-battered.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...ween-2009.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...part2-032.html


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Scene #2, Witches Hut
Location : Backyard, the entire deck

Props
New purple witch
Stiring witch
Standing Witch with Cauldron
moving Broom
Witch Head in Glass
3 Quaker Sisters
Gertrude
Barbecue with Body parts roasting
Little Witch

http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...tle-witch.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...d-50-each.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-dsc03180.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...nechiller.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...etty-cool.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...tches-073.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-cauldron.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...iting-all.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...elga-cook.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...t-cooking.html


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Scene #3 : Spider Room
Location : First room of the Tunnel

Props

Black Light
Home made Dollar Spider victim
Spiders 
Spiders Pods, big and smalls
Spider web
2 Static Spider victims
Spider victim in Spider Web 
Drop Down Spiders

To build 
Kicking Spider Victim
2 moving Spider victim using battery props

http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...e-30-each.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...new-props.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...iders-bat.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...76-4-each.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...ider-nest.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...r-my-maze.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...ictim-019.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...stuff-036.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...vibrating.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-score-50.html


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Scene #4

Haunted Room
Location : Second Room in Tunnel

Props :

Flickering light
Moving Chandeliere
Telephone
Self Rocking Chair
pictures on walls
Candlesbera
Lamp
Haunted Radio
Table
Books
Candles
Scene setters
Haunted Doll
Teddy Bear
Crawling Lady will be outside at the exit, reaching for people when they come out.

To build :

Grandfater Clock
Fireplace
Entrance Facade

http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...80-3-each.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...ll-i-love.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...id-2-each.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...e49526-10.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-dsc07275.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...prize-box.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...ar-spirit.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...y-quickly.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...man-black.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...arty-mart.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...15-i-love.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...99-spirit.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...d-get-her.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...them-free.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-dsc03160.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-dsc03171.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-11-21-pm.html


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Scene #5

Pumkin Patch/corridor

Location : After the Tunnel, turning Right, going to the right of the house walkaround.

Props :

Plastic light up Pumkins
2 Scarecrows
Pumkins Brothers
Wannabe PumkinRot
Big Scarecrow
Small Scarecrow
Zombie in a Barrel
Small Talking Pumkin Greeter

To buy

Hay Bails
Corn Stocks

http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...y-basment.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...scarecrow.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...y-pumkins.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...e-repairs.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...ice-34-99.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...scarecrow.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...turn-back.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-dsc01256.html


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Scene #6

Skeleton Corridor

Location : Right Side of the House

Props :

Stained Bluckies
Cosco Skeletons
XRAY rEAPER
skulls
Talking Tombstones
Screaming Tombstones
Skeleton in a Cage
Reapers
Bone Collector
Snuggy Skeleton
Mini Skeletons
Ghost Reaper
Green Glowing Light up Skeletons
Half Skelly
SCYE
Ground Breakers
Talking Skellies

To Build

Shiatsu Skeleton
Tunnel

http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...ame-mummy.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...ly-8-rona.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...9-zellers.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...last-year.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...stuff-044.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...ly-couple.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...ed-blucky.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...stone-too.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...otos-help.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...ve-reaper.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...look-good.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-2011-011.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...s-quickly.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...e-15-each.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...y-8-build.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...00-spirit.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-11-06-pm.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...d-50-each.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-dsc03039.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-bluckies.html


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Scene #7

Jack the Ripper

Location : Back yard, Left Side

Props :

Zellers vampire
Horace the Bulter AKA Jack
Crazy Woman
Top hats Creepy guys
Dead jumping guy
little bulter
Old frighten Man 
TOP HATS

http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...feel-tall.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...so-britsh.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...ch-cooler.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-dsc03181.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-dsc02990.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-dsc03184.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...clearance.html


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Scene #8

Rose and her pet cemetary

Location : Back yard, right Side

Props :

Crazy White Robed woman 
Tons of little tombstones
Birds
rats
big rats
White dress 
White Hat
Rat in a cave
Rat eater

http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...iend-doto.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...id-my-3ds.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...ad-paid-5.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...st-year-5.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...ng-pumkin.html


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Scene #9

SILENT HILL HALLEY

Location : Right Side of the house, walk around

Props :

Pyramid Head
Nurses
Moaning man
Alien (I wonder how many will get this REAL Silent Hill Reference)
Wire mesh
Chicken Wire
Barbed wire
Sitting moving man 
Executionner
Hanging Executionner

http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-her-face.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...ing-along.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...ing-marko.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...end-1-020.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...id-20-him.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-dsc07270.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...baby-ever.html


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Scene #10

Location : Front side of left side of left neighbour front yard

Props :

SAMARA and her well

http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-out-well.html

THIS PIC is exactly how is going to be, but facing people coming out that door!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Scene #11

CEMETARY

Location : Front yard of my house and right sided neighbour

Props :

Female Zombie
Fences
Uncle Bob
To many Tombstones
Zombies
Ghosts
Raising Zombie
Ground Breakers
Gardian of the grave. with a mask
Signs
Hanging props from the Tree

http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...nstead-90.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...230-front.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-dsc03037.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...ian-grave.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...01-day-10.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...85-day-10.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...feet-tall.html


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Scene # 12

Location : Garage

Props :

candy station
Bulter
Micheal Myer
Freddy
SAM

http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-stiching.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...ddle-maze.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...e-he-real.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...-must-say.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/member...nt-garage.html


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, I realise I won't need to build much, as you can see, I have such a huge collection. I was thinking of building a monster in a box and other projects but time will tell, as I have so much stuff already. 

What ever other props I missed, will be out around. 

I will had a discription for each scenes and a vid in the future for more details. 

As for planning, this is almost the same layout as we planned for the Pro Haunt at the museum, but almost everything was removed by the museum people. Only the Spider room and the cemetary, we were allowed to do. To the museum's surprise (NO S..T, SHerlock), that were the part the people most enjoyed.. Really..what a shock.. 

I plan to do a post and vid about the museum in the near future. Alas, most was deleted, as they told us that pics and vids were not allowed. 
JM


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

*I think I finally got my LOGO for my Haunt!*

I drew this last night on my 3DS and LOVED IT! (the original is even in 3D). I might blow it up on a poster for my haunt, even use it as a LOGO for my Haunt.










Of course, I'll clean it up and such, what do you think?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool! 
It's coming to getchya!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Eye catching!


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

*My 2013 Haunt Logo and some quick tips for lighting and what material, for newbies!*

Sorry for the end, it was okay when I loaded it. My computer was acting really weird this weekend. The only thing you are missing are me showing plugin timer post, that you stake in your haunt, for extensions.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Very cool. Can't wait to see all of this come together for this Halloween


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

*Adding some scares in my Haunt 2013*


----------

